# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секс и страсть

## StrekoZZa

Всегда хотелось выразить именно эту мысль:
"Если бы не было сексуального инстинкта, который влечет людей противоположного пола, то неизвестно еще, захотели бы они вообще быть вместе. Если бы в человеческом теле была только личность и не было бы сексуального инстинкта, то еще неизвестно, захотели бы люди вообще близко прикасаться друг к другу. Скорее всего, они находились бы в определенном отдалении друг от друга, ведя переговоры с тем, чтобы получить что-то для себя. Тело, имеющее сексуальный инстинкт, влечет к другому телу. Но их слияние неполное. Это частичное сближение - сближение тел. А сближение душ, полное слияние возможно узнать, только отбросив все ложные представления ума."

Секс: самая интимная форма танца.
 Секс - это чувства в движении.
Секс должен быть высшей ступенью общения, а не заменой общения.

Бывает, что страсть вводит нас в заблуждение, так как она  сосредотачивают все наше внимание на одной стороне рассматриваемого предмета и не дают нам возможности исследовать его всесторонне. 

Считаю, что те люди, которых особенно волнуют страсти, больше всего могут насладиться жизнью.

И резюме : Если мы умеем противостоять своим страстям, то обычно не потому, что мы сильны, а потому, что слабы эти страсти.

----------


## Sanych

> Секс: самая интимная форма танца.


Интересная формулировка. И наверное танцы у каждого свои. У кого медленное танго, а у кого-то акробатический рок-н-роллiggrin:
Белый танец вообще за радость iggrin:

----------


## StrekoZZa

> Интересная формулировка. И наверное танцы у каждого свои. У кого медленное танго, а у кого-то акробатический рок-н-роллiggrin:
> Белый танец вообще за радость iggrin:


Белый танец - это класс ! Суперский ответ Sanych ))

----------


## Akasey

а тантрический секс тогда какой танец?

----------


## StrekoZZa

> а тантрический секс тогда какой танец?


Специально для Аkasey )))) 

*Речь идёт о тантрическом сексе и о том, почему вам просто необходимо этому научиться.* 
_
Тантрические упражнения помогут вам активизировать мощнейшую духовно-физическую связь с вашим партнёром._ 

Существовавший уже 5000 лет назад, тантрический секс – это древняя восточная духовная практика. Подобно йоге или Зен это практикуется с целью просвещения, философия превосходит спальню во всех аспектах жизни. С Тантрической точки зрения, секс и оргазм – это наивысший предел духовного понимания. Когда Шива, мужская энергия, и Шакти, женская энергия, вступают в сексуальный союз, они достигают наивысшей точки просвещения. 

Мы все имеем ключ к тантрическому сексу – это дыхание. Если вы можете расслабить своё тело полностью и освободить разум от повседневных, мирских забот, то ваша «внутренняя богиня» начнёт своё существование. С помощью дыхания вы можете распространить энергию оргазма по всему телу. Это глобальное ощущение может привести к более глубокой и интимной связи между вами и вашим партнёром. 

Несмотря на разговоры о незабываемых оргазмах, они – не цель Тантры. Нужно стремиться наслаждаться каждым моментом и «поймать волну» пробуждения (вас и вашего партнёра). Если вы сосредоточитесь только на конечной цели, то пропустите множество других «радостей». Инструкторы по Тантре (есть и такие) обещают, что кроме того, что ваши ощущения становяться более полными, оргазм наступает быстрее, так как женщины учатся быть более расслабленными и чувствительными. 

*Предварительные приготовления* 

Создайте священное место для любовных ласк 

Преобразуйте свою спальню. Пробудите свои чувства цветами, ароматическими маслами, свечами, свежими фруктами, конфетами. Используйте такие чувственные ткани как шёлк – будь то простыни или ваше бельё. 

*«Оживите» ваше тело* 

Включите любимую музыку и расслабьте бёдра. Дышите через рот, чтобы ваше дыхание долетало до живота. Сделайте себе лёгкий массаж. Теперь вы можете пригласить в спальню и вашего партнёра. Вы открыли все места, где есть напряжённость и увеличили чувственность, позволив себе прикоснуться к ним. Если вы займётесь любовью после такой прелюдии, то более вероятно, что вы достигните того, чего так хотите. 

*Практика* 

Сядьте на кровать или на пол лицом к лицу с партнёром (вы находитесь на его коленях). Затем закройте глаза и используя своё воображение представьте, как ваше дыхание выходит из тела. Дышите не очень глубоко. Затем начните раскачиваться, как в кресле-качалке, двигаясь вперёд, когда вдыхаете, и назад, когда выдыхаете. Затем, когда двигаетсь вперёд, сжимайте мышцы влагалища, а в обратном направлении – рассла***йте. Поверьте, что сильные ощущения не заставят себя долго ждать. Смотрите в глаза друг другу, дышите, раскачивайтесь и двигайтесь вместе. Удивительная связь, которую вы почувствуете, унесёт ваши мысли. Ваши энергетическкие поля объединяться и вы будете испытывать одинаковое состояние и будете более чувствительны друг к другу. Это очень заводит. 

*Тантрический поцелуй* 

Продолжайте в том же духе. Вдыхайте, когда выдыхает он и наоборот. Вдыхая его дыхание вы почувствуете, как оно доходит до самых глубин вашего тела. Когда выдыхаете вы, он делит с вами ваш выдох. Поцелуйтесь и разделите дыхание на двоих. 

Общение вовсе не обязательно, потому что вы и так слиты воедино. Тантра – это глубокое погружение в море желания и удовольствия. Если вы возбуждены и испытываете необычные эмоции, вы на правильном пути.


Так что Akasey   Спрашиваешь " а тантрический секс тогда какой танец?"  -- просто представь медляк     может получится

----------


## misatik

Согласен!!! очень грамотно

----------


## vova230

Страсть в сексе не должна быть оглушающей. Надо стремиться к гармонии со своим партнером, а не давить его своей страстью.

----------


## Asteriks

Секс без страсти - рутина... ((

----------


## Serj_2k

> Секс без страсти - рутина... ((


... или мастурбация, с *использованием человека другого пола

----------


## Akasey

ну не знаю, это симуляция получается...как может быть секаса без страсти??? хз, скока себя помню а страсть была, ктобы то не был, а хотелось (та же страсть). 
*P.S.* я не имею ввиду шлюх и всяких там лядей...

----------


## Serj_2k

а понятие слова СТРАСТЬ звучало?

----------


## Akasey

нененене!!!

----------


## fIzdrin

по животику пальцем,животик дрожит,
и мурашки приятно кусают,
а потом потихоничку медленно вниз,
там тепло руку страстнью встречает.

----------


## Asteriks

Про секс никто не пишет)) Видимо, придерживаются мнения "больше дела, меньше слов".  Астерикс на днях выясняла вопрос с одним... человеком, который в гости всё зовёт. Ну, и чтоб не звал, пристала с вопросом про секс)) Типа: "А секс будет?" "Не бойся, буду скромно себя вести". О даёт! В общем, пришли к выводу, что секс возможен там, где есть любовь, а нет любви - это не секс, а траханье. Хм...))

----------


## Stych

Гы, а заниматься любовью значит что обозначает уже?)

----------


## Asteriks

Это так всякие тонкодушевные особы половой акт называют. Мне так кажется.  Как можно называть "заниматься любовью", если о любви речь не идёт, а только о сексе?

----------


## Serj_2k

значед траханьем это называют не утончённые натуры? ... чтоле ... гг

по мне так как не назови...

----------


## BiZ111

> значед траханьем это называют не утончённые натуры? ... чтоле ... гг
> 
> по мне так как не назови...


Ни одна женщина не любит слово "трахаться"...Будь то чистый цветочек, или бульварная шлюха. Феномен...

----------


## Irina

СТРАСТЬ- сильно выраженное чувство, крайнее увлечение, превратившееся в прочную симпатию, подчиняющее все мысли, чувства и желания человека, поставившее их себе на службу и, следовательно, делающее - как и аффект, только в более сильной степени и более продолжительно - человека несвободным. Это сильная, стойкая, всеохватывающая эмоция, доминирующая над другими побуждениями человека и приводящая к сосредоточению на предмете страсти.

----------


## BiZ111

> СТРАСТЬ- сильно выраженное чувство, крайнее увлечение, превратившееся в прочную симпатию, подчиняющее все мысли, чувства и желания человека, поставившее их себе на службу и, следовательно, делающее - как и аффект, только в более сильной степени и более продолжительно - человека несвободным. Это сильная, стойкая, всеохватывающая эмоция, доминирующая над другими побуждениями человека и приводящая к сосредоточению на предмете страсти.


А что есть СЕКС?

----------


## HARON

Секаса-это Мммм...f:

----------


## BiZ111

> Секаса-это Мммм...f:


А почему не ааа..?

----------


## Irina

Для меня секс - удовольствие.
 А по определению Секс - это влечение одного пола к другому в основе которого лежит удовлетворение половых потребностей, путем совокупления. Это один из источников чувственного наслаждения и колоссальные затраты энергии. Строится это явление на стимуляции возбуждения гениталий обоих полов. Недостаток секса у многих людей компенсируется затратами другой энергии в какой-либо деятельности.

----------


## HARON

> А почему не ааа..?


Аааа..Это страстный,сумасшедший секас!

----------


## Irina

*СЕКС и ЛЮБОВЬ* 

Горячий Секс и нежная Любовь 
Однажды познакомились, скучая. 
И вечером в божественный клубок 
Они сплелись свободно и случайно. 
Ах, этот Секс, он был немного груб, 
Нетерпелив и чуточку развратен. 
Он языком касался тайных губ, 
Когда Любовь присела на кровати. 
Она пустилась танцевать в ночи. 
Сначала в удивительных нарядах, 
Потом кружилась голая почти, 
Едва касаясь, пролетая рядом. 
Хотелось Сексу нежности, любви. 
Любви хотелось секса и оргазма. 
До этого желания свои 
Им не случалось исполнять ни разу. 
И, оказавшись, вдруг наедине 
Любовь легко, без всякого стесненья 
Раскинувшись, лежала на спине, 
Потом открыто встала на колени. 
И Секс любил так бережно ее, 
Так звонко, глубоко, неутомимо… 
Упало на пол светлое белье, 
Огонь свечи качал пространство мира. 
А мы с тобой под окнами, тогда, 
Ловили звуки, отраженья, тени. 
Ткань платья твоего была тонка, 
Я гладил твои руки и колени. 
Потом они позвали нас к себе 
И были необычны ощущенья – 
Купались вместе в лунном серебре 
И задували свечи от смущенья… 
… Проснулись в доме только мы вдвоем 
Любовь и Секс исчезли утром вовсе. 
C тех пор мы каждый день их в гости ждем... 
И каждый день они приходят в гости!

----------


## Evil

> Секс: самая интимная форма танца.


Красиво сказано.

----------


## ПаранойА

Секс: самая интимная форма танца.
Секс должен быть высшей ступенью общения, а не заменой общения.

Замечательно. Мне понравились высказывания.
Думаю в сексе должны быть эмоции. Чувственность, нежность, напористость местами.
Желание быть победителем и побежденным.

----------


## StrekoZZa

Уважаемые Форумчане и Гости Форума!!
Просмотров у данного поста до потолка) Вы чито там ---- "поостыли" что-ли? Ну я все понимаю, похолодание там.. предосеннее настроение.. Высказывайтесь все же, не листайте "мимо" !
С уважением!

----------


## Sanych

Просмотров много, потому как надеются весёлые картинки увидеть

----------

